# "Your System is Infected!" joy



## Yogert (Jul 8, 2009)

So my background is now a big blue screen that tells me I have spyware that I need to get rid of. I ran Ad-Aware Plus AE and Spybot S&D (both normally and on startup) but the screen still won't go away. I downloaded HJT and wondered if anyone could give me pointers on what to do. Here's the log file:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:28:17 PM, on 7/8/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16850)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\KACE\KBOX\KBOXManagementService.exe
C:\Program Files\KACE\KBOX\KBOXSMMPService.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\VsTskMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CCM\CLICOMP\RemCtrl\Wuser32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\McTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDLL32.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\HidFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\SlimBrowser\sbrowser.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://intranet.usmma.edu
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://intranet.usmma.edu
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://intranet.usmma.edu
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = USMMAFIREWALL:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = http://intranet.usmma.edu;http://ww...;https://info.usmma.edu;http://app.usmma.edu;<local>
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\KUsrInit.exe,
O1 - Hosts: 209.44.111.62 antivir-prof.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.44.111.62 www.antivir-prof.com
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\scriptcl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Veoh Web Player Video Finder - {0FBB9689-D3D7-4f7a-A2E2-585B10099BFC} - C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\VeohWebPlayer\VeohIEToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVHotkey] rundll32.exe nvHotkey.dll,Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RunDLL32.exe NvMCTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winupdate.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\winupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-Watch] C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] F:\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ImpulseFastStart] "C:\Program Files\Stardock\Impulse\Impulse.exe" /fastload
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [VeohPlugin] "C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\VeohWebPlayer\veohwebplayer.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Windows System Recover!] C:\DOCUME~1\11CUMM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\svchost.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2052111302-789336058-1060284298-21814\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2052111302-789336058-1060284298-21814\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] F:\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2052111302-789336058-1060284298-21814\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2052111302-789336058-1060284298-21814\..\Run: [ImpulseFastStart] "C:\Program Files\Stardock\Impulse\Impulse.exe" /fastload (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2052111302-789336058-1060284298-21814\..\Run: [VeohPlugin] "C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\VeohWebPlayer\veohwebplayer.exe" (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2052111302-789336058-1060284298-21814\..\Run: [Windows System Recover!] C:\DOCUME~1\11CUMM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\svchost.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - S-1-5-21-2052111302-789336058-1060284298-21814 Startup: ImpulseNow.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\Impulse\Now\ImpulseNow.exe (User '?')
O4 - Startup: ImpulseNow.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\Impulse\Now\ImpulseNow.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Audible Download Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Audible\Bin\AudibleDownloadHelper.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: PASPortal.lnk = ?
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\winhelper.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\winhelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (CDownloadCtrl Object) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.6.108.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C6698D9-7BE4-4122-8EC5-291D84DBD4A0} (Facebook Photo Uploader 4 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader2.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1181077519390
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1181080094765
O16 - DPF: {CE8267C2-D41A-4A50-A69D-F32B5C289F14} (FileOpenInstaller) - http://plugin.fileopen.com/current/FileOpen.CAB
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DE625294-70E6-45ED-B895-CFFA13AEB044} (AxisMediaControlEmb Class) - http://192.168.140.250/activex/AMC.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = usmma.edu
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = usmma.edu
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = usmma.edu
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = usmma.edu
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: kwinhook - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\kwinhook.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: rtasgvfu76ew8ndkfno94 - {D76AB2A1-00F3-42BD-F434-00BBC39C8953} - (no file)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: KBOX Management Service (KBOXManagementService) - KACE Networks, Inc. - C:\Program Files\KACE\KBOX\KBOXManagementService.exe
O23 - Service: KBOX SMMP Management Service (KBOXSMMP) - KACE Networks, Inc. - C:\Program Files\KACE\KBOX\KBOXSMMPService.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee McShield (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Manager (McTaskManager) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\VsTskMgr.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless SSO Service (WLANKEEPER) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please follow * these instructions* and start a new thread in the *Virus/Trojans/Spyware forum* where an analyst will help you as soon as possible.


----------

